# BSNL HUAWEI smartax 880 Problem



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, am using BSNL HUAWEI smartax 880 modem with DATAONE...am unable to download via utorrent or ne other torrent client...
PORT which torrent uses is 43787
How do i port forward this in the above modem...plz reply soom


----------



## imageek (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

Open your router web portal...

Go to Advanced>Applications

Enter details for your app such as app name,port number etc, since it uses only one port enter the same port number in both starting and ending field

You are done...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 3, 2008)

buddy, its not working...i did what u said but still bittorrent gives da same error dat port is not open...am using Vista home basic???


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

open ur firewall preferences and allow the port.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 3, 2008)

i've done dat also...

am getting dis error


Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

Checking port 43787 on 117.199.160.203...

Error! Port 43787 does not appear to be open.

Please see www.portforward.com for more information about how to map a port.

Please make absolutely sure that PeerGuardian2 or Protowall is allowing utorrent.com (72.20.34.145) in either of those programs. Those of you using ipfilter.dat should make sure the list does not include the website's IP. After making sure of this, re-run this test by refreshing the page (F5).


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 4, 2008)

cum n guy...no has ne clue???...plzz its imp...


----------



## amitash (Apr 4, 2008)

open preferences and chek open random port and restart utorrent ull get a new port...forward tat port and try....and change ur comps ip address to a static one otherwise port forwarding wont work....for bsnl u can enter
192.168.1.134,135,136,137,138 hope it works...


----------



## imageek (Apr 4, 2008)

amitash said:


> open preferences and chek open random port and restart utorrent ull get a new port...forward tat port and try....and change ur comps ip address to a static one otherwise port forwarding wont work....for bsnl u can enter
> 192.168.1.134,135,136,137,138 hope it works...




this is a news to me , thanks for the info ..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks everyone....the problem is solved...
thx to charan...


----------

